# Browse 10000 asian singles



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you really need a dating ad to be popping up on the screen. Who has control over the sort of ads displayed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/simgad/3533922821407097699


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do you really need a dating ad to be popping up on the screen. Who has control over the sort of ads displayed


The ads are controlled by Google. Google tracks your daily browsing and tailors the ads to suit you.

All the ads I see are gun ads.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Somewhere in all these threads was a post for an app that got rid of those ads for you. I searched and can't find it. I do not get any ads other than the ones from sponsors here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> The ads are controlled by Google. Google tracks your daily browsing and tailors the ads to suit you.
> 
> All the ads I see are gun ads.


I think google might track this sites exit pages... they are not tracking my browsing because I have all that stuff turned off..and frankly I do not go to asian single women websites...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> The ads are controlled by Google. Google tracks your daily browsing and tailors the ads to suit you.
> 
> All the ads I see are gun ads.


Lmao, that means maine marine Google's a lot of Asian porn lmao


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think google might track this sites exit pages... they are not tracking my browsing because I have all that stuff turned off..and frankly I do not go to asian single women websites...


Well, your words say no, but the ads say otherwise. :lol:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

lol...looking back...I did make some comments on my facebook page in Korean and Japanese...

I have cookies disabled and turned off. my anti virus watches for cookies.. I have to ALLOW any cookies and i never do


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously, an ad with sound started up a minute ago. Came close to reaching the ceiling.

I will now never, ever do business with Sprint.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I use to see hunting or gun ads until today.... so what changed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Seriously, an ad with sound started up a minute ago. Came close to reaching the ceiling.
> 
> I will now never, ever do business with Sprint.


My pet peave... I HATE videos that start to run or ads that have sound... automatically


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

There is an code error or a hack on Googles side. We had similar ads popping up on my other site and that's what tech told us anyway.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Somewhere in all these threads was a post for an app that got rid of those ads for you. I searched and can't find it. I do not get any ads other than the ones from sponsors here.


Adblock works great. I never see ads.

AJ


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A J said:


> Adblock works great. I never see ads.
> 
> AJ


Thanks dude..i just downloaded it


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I browse my asian as often as I can...:wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny the only ads I get are for Guns and gun parts.

Adblock plus seems to work pretty well


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I see ads for Russian brides... LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I see ads for Russian brides... LOL


There are two many zingers available for me to count. I'll elect to use none of them.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> There are two many zingers available for me to count. I'll elect to use none of them.


haha I figured, thank you :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> There are two many zingers available for me to count. I'll elect to use none of them.


Too many; not two many.

See? The grammar Nazi does not discriminate.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I get the Asian and Russian girl ads, too, and beleeve me, I have never gone looking at sites like that. I understand getting pop ups for stuff after I browse the web on particular topics, - like guns, or silver, or camping gear. But I don't understand why these stupid dating ads keep popping up. I don't belong to Facebook or any social media sites, and I don't subscribe to any online match up sites. If there is a way to get rid of them, I'd sure like to know.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

My ads are guns and whiskey.... is it sad that its not girls of some sort...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

bernzzii said:


> My ads are guns and whiskey.... is it sad that its not girls of some sort...


Well, if you have my luck, you would be getting Asian and Russian GUY ads.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Well, if you have my luck, you would be getting Asian and Russian GUY ads.


In that case I'll stick with the guns and whiskey.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I never get adds for Russian or Asian women..... not fair! 

I do get adds for my college sometime though which kinda of reminds me I should always be working on my research papers.. but then I go off and look at Asian and Russian porn.... wait a minute....


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh, man  I'm getting ads for Christian music albums. Yeah, I got ads for girls and guns and whatever else it thinks might just get money out of. At least it doesn't pop up or involve sound. I always turn popups off in my browser. They show up in a 2x2 space at the very bottom of the page and a 2x1 space near the top. Both are easily ignored.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry guys. I dint know how that happened.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I keep getting ads for some damn 'wonder bra' in my email.. And no I don't have man boobs.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I was always getting ads for Russian mail order brides until Slippy hooked me up with the ad block. And I can promise you that was not based on my browsing history.

This thread: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/11315-personalized-ads.html


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Lmao, that means maine marine Google's a lot of Asian porn lmao


What's wrong with Asian porn?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> What's wrong with Asian porn?


Bahahahaha!! Someone likes spinners!

Now how do I get one of these Mail-order brides? How much do they cost?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well folks it is sort of good to know that some of you get unneeded ads. I just installed adblock plus...mine are now GONE


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well folks it is sort of good to know that some of you get unneeded ads. I just installed adblock plus...mine are now GONE


Excellent. Next time no reason to tell on yourself about your porn habit.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I couldn't imagine 10,000 women all bitching at me at the same time.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Can this be thread based? I remember we had a thread about the Taliban beheading a little boy. The ad was for a Muslim dating site.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Oddly enough I've never ever looked at a dating site, much less Asian, Russian, Ukrane, etc. When I got my Ham License, I was deluged with them, on line, in e-mail, and in my physical mail box. Not sure why they cross reference those two activities. Maybe Ham Radio is made up of old ugly white fat guys (guilty as charged) who are looking for a little companionship (not guilty).


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Chuckie!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I couldn't imagine 10,000 women all bitching at me at the same time.


This is why Stepford should be the standard.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> The ads are controlled by Google. Google tracks your daily browsing and tailors the ads to suit you.
> 
> All the ads I see are gun ads.


That all I see and the outdoorsy stuff...
Asian singles? :lol:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I couldn't imagine 10,000 women all bitching at me at the same time.


I imagine it would be similar to white noise (channel static)...
Just adjust the squelch and you are GTG


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

What ads that you all speak of?......................adblock+.7 blocked as I type.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im on tapatalk and I only see ads for pinzon high quality bed and bath products and a kindle fire ad. Maybe I would click on an Asian ad, but I would prefer a Filipino ad? But I can't be too picky at my age ?


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Use firefox, go to tools, click privacy, click " do not tell sites tracking preferences" and enable never remember history. This should solve it for you. Oh, Delete browsing history at least once a week.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There should be an option to delete browser history on exit. So you close the browser and it automatically deletes the history.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I use orbot. Its an android app. Its basically tor based. I have the tor browser installed along with a Firefox browser set up to use orbot. The Firefox browser needs an add on. And I set up my Twitter to use orbot too. 

Problem is sometimes you get redirected. Like if you have a site that wants your location it will give the location of the service you are use. And you may get the old "we have detected some behavior from your device" because all of this works on out of the country computers.


----------

